# How big`s a pinkie ......



## Triolag (Dec 20, 2008)

Reason i ask is seen a lot of posts about small corn snakes eating 1-2 pinkie`s say every week although the pinkie`s my local shop sell and swear blindly that are pinkies are around 8 times the size of the young corn snakes head. I usually end up cutting the mouse up into bite size pieces for them (they dont seem to mind and eagerly take the lot) So really was just wondering how big are pinkies usually.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

A pinkie is a mouse that hasn't got any fur on it yet, there can be a range of sizes, most sell them at a day old, when they're about the size of a regular prawn. If they have any fur on them at all they are not a pinkie, they're a fuzzy. They should weigh 1-2g usually, and this is a photo taken from www.frozendirect.com


----------



## Triolag (Dec 20, 2008)

please excuse the naff picture but give you an idea of size difference i`m on about










All the snakes do eat the whole thing just in pieces as i just cant see them fitting it in their mouth in 1 piece


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

What snake is it? The snake is either exceptionally small or the pinkies the wrong size then.


----------



## Triolag (Dec 20, 2008)

small corn snakes 3 in total all roughly 8-10" in length. Don`t have their weights to hand but are increasing in weight and size each week. TBH think they may of been the runts of the litter so to speek hehe


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Here's a box of 1 day old corn snakes










And individually...










Every single one of those snakes could take a pinkie from 7 days old, and all did.

Don't underestimate a snakes ability to stretch.

This corn can take two pinkies no problem ...










As can this one...


----------



## holo255 (Oct 21, 2006)

Pinkies are really quite small, as Athravan has pointed out.
If it 8 times bigger than the snakes head i wouldn't think its a pinky... but I would need to see pics of the mouse/mice and the snake to be sure.


----------



## bluerain (Jun 7, 2008)

I"d agree, sounds like your shop is selling you fuzzies, or older than pink mice!! Your hatchling, or few month old corns can manage pinks no probs, you definitly shouldnt have to cut them up!!!


----------



## daddycool (Jan 22, 2007)

Athravan said:


> Here's a box of 1 day old corn snakes


very pretty!! 

my daughter got a snow corn for her 7th birthday!! (her big brother feeds her for her, !! and she eats 2 very small pinkies a week now, rather than go for bigger ones....
the pinkies she eats are about the size of a cross between a Haribo bear and a Jelly baby!! only not quite as tantalising!!:lol2:

next we'll go for the slightly bigger pinkies (our local shop has a range of sizes of pinkies available from the small ones we get to roughly 2-3 times as big (a small prawn size as someone said!!)


----------



## Gexter (Nov 11, 2008)

Get some pics up mate so we can see the size difference. :whistling2:


----------



## jojojay (Jan 4, 2009)

Gexter said:


> Get some pics up mate so we can see the size difference. :whistling2:


 Doing one now give us two seconds.


----------



## jojojay (Jan 4, 2009)

Put a bottle lid in so you can use it for reference. Pinkie then Fuzzie then small and then medium.


----------



## $dean (Jan 19, 2009)

*pinkie*

most of the text i have read on snakes say that it can be fed food the width of the biggest part of its body, but iam am not sure if it applies to all snakes.
please correct me if i am wrong:2thumb:


----------

